# ~first Journal~



## muscle_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

12~5~05-->chest,shoulders,triceps
db press 3x5 w/60lbs~heavy
incline db press 3x6 w/50lbs~heavy

military press 3x8 w/80lbs~medium
clean&press 3x5 w/80lbs~light

skullcrushers 3x8,8,5 w/50lbs~light/medium
db overhead ext. 2x8 w/30lbs~medium/heavy

~running~
5 laps around gym~moderate pace
3min run around gym..8 1/4 laps~moderate pace
treadmill 28min.~moderate pace
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

plz delete i made 2 accident sorry ppl


----------

